# Roots, Reggae and Dub...And dancehall - maybe -_-



## growwwww (Jan 7, 2010)

Yo,

just thought id make a thread to holla out to you guys some of my favourite reggae artists, ITS A LIVE GENRE!

BIG RESPECT its so happy and chillin'

Everyone link each and post the urls to their favourite tunes and whatnot,

discuss the genre, riddims etc...

peace!

Here are some amazing tunes


Linval Thompson with U-roy - Dont cutt of your dreadlocks
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MbHT3mGvwJ0


The Abyssinians - Peculiar Number
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fTKaSyM0zi0


Anthony B - Hurt di Heart
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mb2b9nmqf_M


Barrington Levy - Murderer
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=W9mvTNh-plY

just some of my favourites more to come lets discuss tings!!

Im no rasta, i dont believe in god or anything. I just love music and love good vibes, i respect the vibes coming from great reggae, good for your soul!!!


----------



## growwwww (Jan 7, 2010)

also i dont undersand how to embed :/ ah well


----------



## dingbang (Jan 8, 2010)

[youtube]iwKutgYGbw8[/youtube]




[youtube]WQriZQbTcjk[/youtube]


----------



## razoredge (Jan 8, 2010)

man I am a big albarosie, bob marley, damian marley, sizzla kaloni

good stuff


----------



## growwwww (Jan 8, 2010)

Dingbang,

cheers for bangin in some brilliant reggae tunes i love Horace andy top stuff!

Here are some nice ones

Ini Kamoze - World A Reggae ( not a great version but still hear his chilled voice )
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HvrYgcsC09k


10ft Ganja Plant - Pure Sugar ( one MASSIVE tune, my fave band at the most )
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=J3Lrf9X1Io8

Peace !


----------



## supertiger (Jan 8, 2010)

[youtube]Z50Yf7hFnhA[/youtube]
[youtube]12qtTuvWQSI[/youtube]
[youtube]Q7yV67bYqb8[/youtube]
[youtube]2OojS68ahx0[/youtube]
[youtube]I0gO2kdtHd4[/youtube]


----------



## growwwww (Jan 8, 2010)

Meh,
not a fan of matisyahu, hes too jewish! nothing against jews some of my best friends are jewish but his band are amazing. But him as a front man? I kinda listen to him and his lyrics arent joyful and relaxed he seems really tight and i dont think thats what reggae should feel like, like his sort of rapping its weird... Its not got a ragga feel i dont think. Its no doubt offbeat music and cool however, ( check out easy start all stars feat him brill song )

Know what im saying?

Peace


----------



## supertiger (Jan 8, 2010)

Matisyahu found his roots in Jamaica where he studied after high school. His message and sound as you described not being relaxed can be compared to Peter Tosh and Bob Marley who's songs were about freedom, salvation, and fighting against the corrupt system. Not all of Bob Marleys music was relaxing. I would say less then 50%.


----------



## growwwww (Jan 8, 2010)

supertiger said:


> Yeah I only like a select few of his songs but mainly posted because the band is amazing and the message in a lot of songs have great meaning.


The band is a very good band but hes rives me a bit, and everyones like ahh hes jewish!!! Its like so fucking what. The lead singer of the wailers is this jewish guy elan! hes a proper bob marley gimicks its madness. Elan atias or something his name is, crazy stuff.

anyway people keep the ragga vibes comin


----------



## supertiger (Jan 8, 2010)

growwwww said:


> The band is a very good band but hes rives me a bit, and everyones like ahh hes jewish!!! Its like so fucking what. The lead singer of the wailers is this jewish guy elan! hes a proper bob marley gimicks its madness. Elan atias or something his name is, crazy stuff.
> 
> anyway people keep the ragga vibes comin



That's interesting. I never knew that about the wailers singer. I've never seen the wailers live. The main reason I can't fully get into Matisyahu is because he thinks smoking weed is poison...


----------



## growwwww (Jan 8, 2010)

supertiger said:


> That's interesting. I never knew that about the wailers singer. I've never seen the wailers live.


Really really good. They have this young white guy who wears magen davids all ove rhis top proper sounds top knotch! Everything is cool with them, getting old but groovin nonetheless.


----------



## growwwww (Jan 8, 2010)

Capital letters - Smoking My Ganja ( 12inch)
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ypAMEmnHX5s

Big tune, Big Lyrics.

Buju Banton - Champion ( Original from til shiloh 1995 - non of this remstaered rubbish )

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wD4SXQRaZr0

Just chill out and smoke weed to reggae!


----------



## dingbang (Jan 8, 2010)

Good stuff there growwww.

I am with you on Matisyahu, he really lacks flow and has an abrasive approach to his delivery. His fake Jamaican accent is too funny and his shtick obviously is not a representation of Caribbean life. Seriously, I thought he was Ali G. the first time I saw him! Pop music loves its gimmicks though........

anyways, here's a few more that I hope you enjoy.


[youtube]qXnT3LFTc-s[/youtube]




[youtube]IGYm59K3ZJA[/youtube]


----------



## growwwww (Jan 9, 2010)

Ding bang, thats a big tune havent heard of sister nancy! Quality! cheers, keep em comin lads and ladettes!

Im gonna attempt to embed  hehe

*[youtube]*H9BxnLw5AKs*[/youtube]*


----------



## growwwww (Jan 9, 2010)

Yay i did it 
thats a cool tune play big on the speakers mucks with tha mind!!!
EDIT: Sister Nancy feelin big vibes off her cheers!


----------



## growwwww (Jan 10, 2010)

[youtube]z_-5SE5VIRM[/youtube]


keep riddims coming


----------



## dingbang (Jan 10, 2010)

I'm glad you like Sister Nancy, Bam Bam has been covered by so many people that its often thought that Yellowman did the original. Too bad because SN has some skills. It must be genetic because her brother was the famous dancehall DJ Brigadier Jerry. 

...and speaking of Papa Briggy.....

[youtube]WgiFe6LSEeA[/youtube]


...Sly chanting herb....

[youtube]XmMTcUt9Bgc[/youtube]


...and Nancy bragging about her pigeons.. 

[youtube]GdPD8KF65Js[/youtube]



That song was recently RMXD by Diplo on his Top Ranking CD.



peace.


----------



## growwwww (Jan 10, 2010)

Nice tunes, sly and robbie are just top class there music is really everywhere!!!
Brigadier is quality i have him on compilation somewhere,

[youtube]7JhvDhIzYpo[/youtube]


----------



## nickfury510 (Jan 17, 2010)

johhny clarke
[youtube]80kEvkdSlO4[/youtube]


----------



## nickfury510 (Jan 17, 2010)

tristan plamer-joker smoker
[youtube]MnBfvE9381Q[/youtube]

tristan plamer-spliff tail
[youtube]l6xjKYRxOw8[/youtube]

barry brown- far east
[youtube]XMtBjFVy33o[/youtube]


----------



## nickfury510 (Jan 17, 2010)

big artist out of tobago named franz job

country boy song
[youtube]GWMCx7c_BVo[/youtube]

tobago
[youtube]XbzMDUQsaY8[/youtube]


----------



## thewinghunter (Jan 18, 2010)

rocksteady mon!


----------



## thewinghunter (Jan 18, 2010)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2xt3JNxV8ps


----------



## redivider (Jan 25, 2010)

the best current reggae band is Steel Pulse, in my eyes.

here's Steppin Out, quite possibly their biggest hit, one of the best songs in the genre.

[youtube]4hdlPzBlil4[/youtube]

Dezaire is another of my favorites. 

Gracious Mama Africa <- real intense song, listen to the lyrics... 

[youtube]PJuczXK3DuQ[/youtube]

Poverty:

[youtube]QVodeRToY9E[/youtube]

[youtube]akzD8RJ8-1E[/youtube]

peace!!!


----------



## growwwww (Jan 26, 2010)

Yo!!! hows it going sorry i havent been on for a while!

Quality tunes man! not too keen on dancehall tunes but tis all about unity and love so its fine!!!

heres some good 'nes ive been jamming too!!!


[youtube]E6jNjj0ElT0[/youtube]

[youtube]_Xt4tlTwBO4[/youtube]

Now kickin for a more modern dub feel!!!

kick it conscious sound!!!

[youtube]8TJWyHKF3sc[/youtube]

give conscious sounds a look!!! great music coming from them, bush chemists are quality!!!

Peace


----------



## iNVESTIGATE (Jan 29, 2010)

THE SKATALITES! - Ska! Ska! Ska!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EcoNPm3pyqg

TOOTS!! - 54-46..

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UhjBiZSfM08


----------



## greenman788 (Feb 5, 2010)

COCO TEA ( We DO THE KILLING)
Turn this one UP!!!!!


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Xn3dYeefCUY


----------



## greenman788 (Feb 5, 2010)

COCA TEA ( WE DO THE KILLING)
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Xn3dYeefCUY


----------



## thewinghunter (Feb 8, 2010)

[youtube ]sx5diX23WRM[/youtube ]


----------



## growwwww (Feb 28, 2010)

[youtube]yK9emerBDWQ[/youtube]
Love to see human rights hes an amazing front man!!!

[youtube]jtG0kTdU4Eo[/youtube]

a fresh band with some banging tunes!


----------



## bongmarley2009 (Apr 11, 2010)

[youtube]NqZtcHPKKzA[/youtube]
[youtube]X572Mp_r46E[/youtube]


----------



## growwwww (Apr 12, 2010)

[youtube]kEgSolwxkLg[/youtube]

[youtube]r3HRAzpxanQ[/youtube]

[youtube]NWjEJNg3RiM[/youtube]

Currently the weather in the UK is beautiful!!! For Beautiful music keep da vibes coming!


----------



## rasta juma (Apr 12, 2010)

Warning! The Surgeon General warns Cigarette smoking is dangerous, dangerous Hazard to your health!

[youtube]<object width="480" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/XcBnaA3LpZ4&hl=en_US&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/XcBnaA3LpZ4&hl=en_US&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="480" height="385"></embed></object>[/youtube]


----------



## growwwww (Apr 12, 2010)

Dude i know peter tosh isint dancehall.

But i see u posting dancehall rasta juma u like dancehall stuff?


what happened da roots?

[youtube]EDsyhArJOpQ[/youtube]


----------



## nickfury510 (Apr 12, 2010)

clinton fearon of the gladiators- blood for blood

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=arIupdzAiQ8


----------



## Xub420 (Dec 31, 2012)

SIZE DEM BOH!
[video=youtube;G5D3j_TKjZg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=G5D3j_TKjZg[/video]


----------



## cheechako (Dec 31, 2012)

Iree! I recently put someone on ignore for reviving old threads. You get rep! 

[video=youtube;Pi-yaWGpjlI]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Pi-yaWGpjlI[/video]


----------



## Hotsause (Dec 31, 2012)

WTF a Reggae forum with no Eek a mouse. Not sure what my favorite type is but i like the chill smoke music most of the time or the feel good happy reggae 
[video=youtube;PyEwTM0n04c]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PyEwTM0n04c[/video]


----------



## Hotsause (Dec 31, 2012)

[video=youtube;qPFDuRCT2i0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qPFDuRCT2i0[/video]


----------



## ZedsDedBaby (Jan 1, 2013)

REEEAL HEAVY SHiT
[video=youtube_share;-0t8an92dLE]http://youtu.be/-0t8an92dLE[/video]


----------



## BadSeeds (Jan 1, 2013)

My favourite reggae artist atm would be SOJA. 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=X572Mp_r46E

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Gww3ADVx1Iw

And recently I've been picking up on Rebelution.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PvdL5EHmPAo

I liked Damian Marley's older stuff but now I just think he's just a sellout. Same story with Ky-Mani.


----------



## Xub420 (Jan 7, 2013)

damn 2 reggae threads.....this is newer though. BOH! Shot down demma soundbwoy wit a mad professor lick!
[video=youtube;_-ilqWpvfq0]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_-ilqWpvfq0&amp;feature=fvwp&amp;NR=1[/video]


----------



## Hotsause (Jan 8, 2013)

This has got to be my favorite song Listen to it i guarentee it will take some peoples favorite song spot 
POP IN MY HEADPHONES AND FILL UP A SPIFF AND LET THE MUSIC TAKE ME AWAY
[video=youtube;A9bU49_FTvI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=A9bU49_FTvI[/video]


----------



## Bobo Zion (Jun 6, 2014)

growwwww said:


> Yo,
> 
> just thought id make a thread to holla out to you guys some of my favourite reggae artists, ITS A LIVE GENRE!
> 
> ...


----------



## Bobo Zion (Nov 2, 2015)

ROOTS GARDEN CULTURE MIX (reggae)

https://soundcloud.com/hottafyahpondem/roots-garden-culture-mix-by-no-ramp-family


----------

